# Subwoofer aufhängen =D



## Luigi-007 (2. Januar 2007)

*Subwoofer aufhängen =D*

hey,
folgendes Problem: mein CEM hämmert wie sau (also der sub) und mir ist jetzt eingefallen, dass ich das System unter meinen Tisch hängen könnte (d.h. 4 seile an Tisch und Holzplatte und dann den sub drauf) Ich hätte dafür genug Platz untern Tisch und jtz wollte ich wissen ob es wirklich eine Besserung gibt, wenn der Sub gar keinen Kontakt mehr zu Boden hat?
Ich habe nämlich keine Lust mir Mühe zu geben und da was Richtiges zu bauen und dann funtzt es nich.
Ich will eben selbst auch Musik mit Bass hören ohne die Nachbarn zu ärgern  


MFG nogout


----------



## Ernie123 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Subwoofer aufhängen =D*

Probiers mal mit nem Stück Teppich, denn sonst wird dein Tisch hämmern.
Einfach Teppich unter den Subwoofer legen, also bei mir ist das ein deutlicher Unterschied. Alternativ Basseinstellungen runterregeln.

MfG Ernie


----------



## Luigi-007 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Subwoofer aufhängen =D*



			
				Ernie123 am 02.01.2007 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Probiers mal mit nem Stück Teppich, denn sonst wird dein Tisch hämmern.
> Einfach Teppich unter den Subwoofer legen, also bei mir ist das ein deutlicher Unterschied. Alternativ Basseinstellungen runterregeln.
> 
> MfG Ernie




hab ich beides schon gemacht. Im mom hab ich da nen Kissen Styropor und Teppichboden drunter   ..   Sicher, dass der Tisch dann bebt, wenn ich das Teil aufhänge?!


----------



## Decke (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Subwoofer aufhängen =D*

Moin,
ich habe auch einenTeufel-Subwoofer. Der hämmert auch wie blöde.
Ich habe einfach bei der Windows Lautstärkeregelung den Regler für den  Subwoofer ziemlich weit nach unten gestellt und nun hab ich genug Bass und es stört niemanden.

MFG


----------



## Luigi-007 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Subwoofer aufhängen =D*



			
				Decke am 02.01.2007 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich habe auch einenTeufel-Subwoofer. Der hämmert auch wie blöde.
> Ich habe einfach bei der Windows Lautstärkeregelung den Regler für den  Subwoofer ziemlich weit nach unten gestellt und nun hab ich genug Bass und es stört niemanden.
> 
> MFG



hab ich auch schon sofort gemacht, aber es ist ebend nen ganz anderes feeling mit ordentlich bass   

MFG nogout


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Subwoofer aufhängen =D*



			
				Luigi-007 am 02.01.2007 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Decke am 02.01.2007 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wenn du soviel bass drin hast, dass du es "fühlst", dann hilft GAR nix mehr, dann wird das teil halt brummen bzw der bass an wände+möbel weitergegeben...  das ist ja auch kein >400€-sub (oder?), der den bass schön sauber und klar rüberbringt, ohne unschön zu "wummern"...


----------



## Icefighter (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Subwoofer aufhängen =D*



			
				Herbboy am 02.01.2007 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du soviel bass drin hast, dass du es "fühlst", dann hilft GAR nix mehr, dann wird das teil halt brummen bzw der bass an wände+möbel weitergegeben...  das ist ja auch kein >400€-sub (oder?), der den bass schön sauber und klar rüberbringt, ohne unschön zu "wummern"...


Wenn man es "fühlt", heißt es doch nicht das der sub gleich brummt!
Und aufhängen wird dir nicht helfen, das einzigste was du machen kannst ist ihn noch weiter von jeglichen Möbeln wegzustellen und weit von Ecken aufzustellen >1 Meter. Das gleiche gilt für Möbel. Aber das dann noch weiter weg und halt nicht so laut machen 
Oder kauf dir halt massive Echtholz Möbel


----------



## Luigi-007 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Subwoofer aufhängen =D*



			
				Herbboy am 02.01.2007 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Luigi-007 am 02.01.2007 20:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab das CEM von teufel, das hier ja nicht unbekannt ist. Und das hat ja einen downfirebass und unter mir is genau das Wohnzimmer der Vermieter. Wir haben Teppichboden und bis jetzt haben sich auch noch keine Möbel ohne Grund bewegt, aber direkt unten merkt man den Bass....

ICh wollte jetzt nur wissen ob es ein Versuch wert wär das Teil unter den Schreibtisch zu hängen, sodass kein Kontackt mehr da is.....
Ja oder eher nich??


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Subwoofer aufhängen =D*



			
				Icefighter am 02.01.2007 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 02.01.2007 21:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bei 99% der typischen (also bis 100€) PCsystem-subs schon...  


@topci: der kontakt ist nicht das (einzige) entscheidende... kann sogar sein, dass es noch schlimmer wird, weil die tischplatte die schwingungen NOCH besser auffängt und weitrleitet...


stell ihn, wie schon erwähnt, lieber in ne ecke, aber mit abstand zur  wand.  oder gewöhnt sich an etws weniger bass, es ist oft erstaunlich, wie viel schönes neues man bei seiner musik entdeckt, wenn der bass nicht alles überagert


----------



## Icefighter (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Subwoofer aufhängen =D*



			
				Luigi-007 am 02.01.2007 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab das CEM von teufel, das hier ja nicht unbekannt ist. Und das hat ja einen downfirebass und unter mir is genau das Wohnzimmer der Vermieter. Wir haben Teppichboden und bis jetzt haben sich auch noch keine Möbel ohne Grund bewegt, aber direkt unten merkt man den Bass....
> 
> ICh wollte jetzt nur wissen ob es ein Versuch wert wär das Teil unter den Schreibtisch zu hängen, sodass kein Kontackt mehr da is.....
> Ja oder eher nich??


Den kleinen hab ich auch   
also wenn es die nachbarn unter dir sind probier mal eine Granitplatte unter den Subwoofer zu legen


----------



## Luigi-007 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Subwoofer aufhängen =D*



			
				Icefighter am 02.01.2007 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Luigi-007 am 02.01.2007 21:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




och man.... .leider bin in solchen angelegenheiten extrem stur...  ich werde es demnächst mal probieren und bericht erstatten   

man könnte fragen warum ich überhaupt frage wenn ich es dann doch mache, aber so bin ich nun mal   

und das mit der Granitplatte probier ich dann wenns nich funtzt

danke nochmal
MFG nogout


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Subwoofer aufhängen =D*

du kannst auch tennisbälle halbieren und drunterkleben - is ein alter trick, aber OB das was bringt hängt vom genauen grund für das problem ab


----------



## McGray (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Subwoofer aufhängen =D*

Im Audiobereich werden sehr oft Spikes empfohlen, zum Beispiel wie unter folgendem Link zu finden:

http://www.viablue.de/de/spikes.shtml

"Nachteil" an der Sache ist, das diese Sets meistens nicht ganz billig sind. Jemand mit handwerklichen Fertigkeiten und Zugang zu entsprechenden Drehmaschinen kann so etwas (natürlich nicht so schön höchglänzend und technisch ausgefeilt) mit relativ wenig Aufwand aber auch selber herstellen.

Prinzipiell geht es bei diesem Problem darum, die Übertragungsfläche zwischen Box und Umgebung zu minimieren oder zur Dämmung Materialien zu verwenden, die Schwingungen möglichst schlecht weitergeben.

Bei einer Aufhängung unter der Tischplatte kann es also durchaus passieren, das die Schwingungen der Box über die Seile auf die Tischplatte übertragen wird, welche je nach Konstruktion einen noch besseren Schallkörper (aufgrund der größeren Fläche die schwingen kann) darstellt als die Box selbst und dadurch den Bass sogar noch verstärkt.

Das Prinzip der oben erwähnten Spikes ist dabei, die Fläche über die der Schall an den Untergrund weitergegeben werden kann, auf ein absolutes Minimum zu reduzieren und so die Übertragung zu unterbinden.


----------



## Swicinska (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Subwoofer aufhängen =D*

Hallo Gemeinde, und nen schönes neues Jahr euch allen.   
Wie oben schon erwähnt, ist der Sub vom CEM. nen Downfire. Und ein Downfire ist dazu gemacht das er ins Gemäuer geht, bzw. Wummert. 
Da hilft nur Runterregeln, oder nen Frontfire System Kaufen.
Also mein Tip, bei Empfindlichen Nachbarn, Finger weg vom Downfire. 
 

Spikes geht beim CEM nicht, sind nicht hoch genug. (Downfire)

Den Sub unter den Tisch hängen? Äh, das Teil wiegt 17 kg.   
Ausserdem strahlt der Sub immer noch nach unten.

Gruß
Guenni


----------



## ananas45 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Subwoofer aufhängen =D*



			
				Luigi-007 am 02.01.2007 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> (d.h. 4 seile an Tisch und Holzplatte und dann den sub drauf



ganz schlecht Idee. 
erstens wiegt der Sub nicht zu Knapp und zweiten niemals Holzplatte nehmen, Holz reflexiert den Bass sehr Stark. Außerdem stell ich mir grad vor wie dein Sub bei hoher Lautstärke auf Seilen hin und her hüpft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Subwoofer aufhängen =D*



			
				Swicinska am 03.01.2007 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinde, und nen schönes neues Jahr euch allen.
> Wie oben schon erwähnt, ist der Sub vom CEM. nen Downfire. Und ein Downfire ist dazu gemacht das er ins Gemäuer geht, bzw. Wummert.
> Da hilft nur Runterregeln, oder nen Frontfire System Kaufen.
> Also mein Tip, bei Empfindlichen Nachbarn, Finger weg vom Downfire.
> ...




mal ne ganz blöde frage:
was macht es für nen "down"fire bass eigentlich für nen unterschied, ob er auf boden, wand oder decke gerichtet ist?

für die leute, die sich dahinter befinden sollte es jedenfalls einige ausmachen und z.b. das wohnzimmer der vermieterin gegen das eigene bad "austauschen" könnte sicherlich von vorteil sein..


----------



## Swicinska (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Subwoofer aufhängen =D*

Ein Frontfire strahlt in den ganzen Raum. Ein Downfire hämmert richtig in den Boden, vom Boden in die Wände. 
Wenn Du nun unter Dir nen Empfindlichen Nachbarn hast, hat er eben auch was davon.  
Natürlich wird Dein Nachbar auch nen Frontfire hören, wenn man ihn richtig Aufdreht.


----------

